# Taurus, Charter Arms, NAA



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

I've been searching for a 22 mag revolver. I've read good and bad about the following; Taurus 941, Charter Arms pathfinder, NAA mini master. all in 4 to 6 inch barrel lengths.
Is there anyone out there with experience on one of these?


----------

